# Need ideas for an internship



## cconk454 (Apr 15, 2008)

Been a member of the forum for some time now and love the comraderie and ideas that everyone has. Been smoking for about ten years now and consider myself to be pretty good at it. What  I would like to know is this.... I recently quit my construction job to pusue my lifelong goal of feeding people good smoke/barbecue.I enrolled at the San Diego Culinary institute to learn the ropes of being an excellent Chef. When my course ends in August I have to do an internship at a restaurant of my choosing. Trouble is, there are no resteraunts like that out in San Diego, California. I am open to going any where in the country to learn from some of the masters but I need some help from the other members here. What are some of the best smokehouses/barbecue joints in the United States? I know that opinions about the best are going to range greatly but I just need a list so I can start contacting some of the chefs. And if any of the members knows some of the chefs personally and could put me in contact with them, that would be even better. Thank you members for all your help...chris


----------



## richtee (Apr 15, 2008)

Crap Man! There are SOOOO many places out there that would want someone with a modicum of training! In spite of Horace Greely's exhortation to "Go west, young man!"  go south. And I admire the culinary school thing. Wish I could justify that.


----------



## cconk454 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks man. It was a pretty easy choice when it came down to it. I had my contractors license and everything was looking peachy. Then the housing bust hit California and there was no need for a heavy equipment operator anymore. Tough times. no need to dwell, so that's why I went to school


----------



## roscoe dog (Apr 15, 2008)

Kansas City Mo. and Memphis Tenn. have some of the best BBQ joints around.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 15, 2008)

your school doesn't have job placement?


----------



## cconk454 (Apr 15, 2008)

It does have job placement but there aren't any true smokehouse/barbecue style restaurants in the southern California area.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 15, 2008)

i am reading peace love and barbcue..........and in the book, it mentions a good one in San Fran..........see if i can locate the entry


----------



## walking dude (Apr 15, 2008)

Memphis Minnies is the name

www.memphisminnies.com - (415) 864-7675

here's a google link on southern cali. bbq joints


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&s...fornia&spell=1


----------



## desertlites (Apr 15, 2008)

San Fran-yuck-go south my man-Texas-NC-or Tnn.stay outta mid west. just my 2 yen. but than again we could us a good joint here in Tucson.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 15, 2008)

whatta you talking bout bob.........KC is the CENTER for bbq........BAH on tejas


----------



## placebo (Apr 15, 2008)

A Q joint in SF? What are they smoking besides weed? Tofu?


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey man, don't knock that tofu.  After a good rub, several hours in the smoker, and finally deep fat fried, I'll bet the stuff is pretty good.


----------



## placebo (Apr 15, 2008)

Hehe well at least smoking would add SOME flavor to the otherwise flavorless blob of white stuff.


----------



## chef skip steele (Apr 15, 2008)

I will talk to you , i am five hours away in vegas, google rub bbq


----------



## nosnam (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow, congrats on the career change! I've been doing logistics and dispatch for a few years now, and have considered that same move many times. 

Dont forget to wrap it in bacon!


----------



## kookie (Apr 16, 2008)

Congrats on the career change.............Wish you the best of luck...............


----------



## lcruzen (Apr 16, 2008)

Being from Michigan I can't really recommend anything locally here but if it were me looking for a place I'd want it to offer not only a well rounded authentic BBQ menu I'd also want a place that cured and smoked meats and stuffed their own sausages. I think you'd come out of a place like that pretty knowledgeable and confident.

Lou


----------



## cconk454 (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks for all of the responses guys, they have been helpful.
Chef Steele, I pm'd you.


----------



## bbqpitstop (Apr 24, 2008)

A recent New York Times article chronicled the recent spike in salary for the Head Pitmaster at premier NYC bbq  joints at six figures. 

On the Crest of a Food Wave - New York Times

However, if you're willing to consider a startup operation with dynamite food, equipment distribution connections and possible housing included, contact me.

We are searching for the right candidate to act as back of house manager and pitmaster. Profit sharing may be an option as well for the successful applicant after a probationary period.

Feel free to PM me if you'd like more information and check out our website. Good luck!


----------

